# where the birds are in se nd



## tammycarol1986 (Oct 22, 2006)

have had very good success hunting newly cut corn fields with slews or draws in them, they seem to like the whispy grass slews over the cattails(i think because all the ,rain the slews are pushing there banks) it takes some walking and a good dog but they are out there have seen several fields with 200 plus birds in them. does seem like a 3 to 1 hen over rooster ratio though. most birds i have shoot have been mature birds very few young ones. happy hunting ALBINOHUNTER.


----------

